# Last Man Standing?



## Paul-M (May 31, 2008)

Anyone watch this? It's where three US athletes and three UK athletes travel the world doing strange sports with different tribes, most of which are martial based. I'm not sure if it was broadcast in the US but it was an awesome show and the last episode made me cry lol. Anyone else watched it?


----------



## Paul-M (May 31, 2008)

I just discovered that it's called Last 1 Standing in the US and it's on Discovery?


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2008)

Paul-M said:


> I just discovered that it's called Last 1 Standing in the US and it's on Discovery?


 
Yes I saw the preview but have not seen a show yet, is it any good?


----------



## Paul-M (May 31, 2008)

It's awesome, the last episode is very touching and all of them are great except perhaps the cricket one lol. There's a second series planned soon too


----------



## theletch1 (May 31, 2008)

I saw a couple episodes of the series.  Not bad.  I really just couldn't get into it for some reason.  It's sorta like Fight Quest meets The Real World.


----------



## Jai (May 31, 2008)

Same for me, i watched it twice I think it just didn't do much for me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2008)

I watched it and enjoyed it quite a bit.  The Silat episode was very good.


----------

